# shotgun wear and tear



## remingtoncff (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering which parts on a shotgun usually wear out or break first? such as firing pin, ejectors,stock, etc...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Firing pins and ejectors are more common, the problem is most show no real signs of failure until they do.

I don't have a lot of experience with any of the shotguns with aluminum recievers, plastic/composite action parts, or the like, so they may be a little different.

Keep them clean, keep them lubed with the correct lube, and if they are quality guns, they usually go quite a while. My old Model 12, which my father bought when he was in highschool, some 50+ years ago just celebrated its second firing pin ever, after 35+ years of trap and field shooting.

My 870 express has only had one part fail in 20+ years, that was an ejector, and it happened within the first 10 boxes of ammo through the gun, many thousands of rounds later, still going.

My citori has never had an issue, up to around 3500 rounds through it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an old savage made on a browning frame that has broke its second ejector. and it used to double fire until I put in new trigger and sling. I have shot many rounds through this gun. I have had it for 30 plus years. and for the first 20 It was my only gun.

I now have a browning pump shot gun. I bought it used. After 3 or 4 years It would not feed shells. I found the arms in the reciever were worn. I ordered new ones put them in and it has not failed in the last 3 or 4 years. I also have a 870 that is about 4 years old that has never failed. I bought my son a 870 when he was 14. Now he is 27 and it too has had many shells shot through it. without a fail.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a 20 gauge 870 Wing Master that I've shot to death over the past 30 odd years. I've had to have four sets of action bars on that shotgun. But, thats with roughly 180,000 rounds of ammo shot thru it. I had one broken firing pin, one firing pin spring, two cartridge stops and one ejector. That is not bad considering the use I've had with that shotgun.

I used to shoot the model 12 Winchesters in 20 gauge years ago. They are perhaps the best balanced pump ever made. But they too had there problems, I would have to replace the chamber ring every two to three years like clock work.

The Remington rep told me years ago that (for example) the model 1100 semi auto was only designed to work well up to the first 10,000 rounds shot thru it. The reason is because most guys don't shoot that much thru a shotgun there whole life. The average guy shoots anywhere from two to four boxes of ammo a season! As far as being reliable the 870 is one of the best shotguns Remington ever made. The old model 31 Remington pumps pumped like glass, boy where they ever smooth, just like a model 12 Winchester.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

